# [SUCHE] [PARTNERSCHAFT] Super Mario sucht seine Peach (Geek / Nerd-Girl) !



## eraser51 (17. Juni 2013)

Welches Nerd/Geek Girl sucht noch seinen Super Mario? 

Findest du es auch langweilig immer nur alleine zu Spielen? 

Dann melde dich! 

Super Mario rettet dann die Prinzessin aus der Einsamkeit


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2013)

Oh, tut uns leid, aber die Prinzessin ist in einem anderen Schloss.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juni 2013)

eraser51 schrieb:


> Welches Nerd/Geek Girl sucht noch seinen Super Mario?
> 
> Findest du es auch langweilig immer nur alleine zu Spielen?
> 
> ...


 
http://chogaramirez.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/prinzessin-peach.jpg


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2013)

Willst du schon ein Mädel sehen,
musst du vor die Haustür gehen.
Dort laufen sie alle stets herum,
drehen sich vielleicht nach dir um.

Doch dann musst du es wagen,
deinen Körper vor die Türe tragen.
Hab dabei immer ein Lächeln drauf,
schließt sich bald ein Mädel auf.

Doch ob es gerne Mario spielt,
als eine tolle Prinzessin gilt.
So wirst du es nie erfahren,
willst du dir das Rausgehen sparen?


----------

